# Smoke Vault SMV24 Cooking Racks



## toastedpenguin (Jun 13, 2013)

Finally decided to stop messing with smoking in a standard grill, asked and received a Smoke Vault SMV24 for fathers day...early of course I wasn't going to wait until the exact day!!  Anyway getting ready to season it and do some of the "standard" mods I see on the site e.g. new regulator hose with valve, sealing the door etc. and started putting together a list of addons I might want for the future.

When I was contemplating a propane smoker, I was torn between the Masterbuilt XL and this unit, going with the SMV24 because it seemed that most of what I would want to upgrade/mod on the XL was already part of the SMV24 with the only downside being the SMV24 only had 2 regular cooking racks.  Figuring I could just buy a couple more I overlooked that and selected the SMV24.  To my surprise the only racks that I could find as addons are the jerk racks that range from ~$14-20 for 2 racks.  I couldn't find the standard racks so I went to the Camp Chef website and discovered that they are only sold individually @ $24 a pop....

Has anyone found any aftermarket racks that work well with the SMV24 or a place that sells the racks at a much better price than $24?

Thank,

David


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 13, 2013)

toastedpenguin said:


> Finally decided to stop messing with smoking in a standard grill, asked and received a Smoke Vault SMV24 for fathers day...early of course I wasn't going to wait until the exact day!!  Anyway getting ready to season it and do some of the "standard" mods I see on the site e.g. new regulator hose with valve, sealing the door etc. and started putting together a list of addons I might want for the future.
> 
> I don't think you need to mess with the needle valve mod...the Browning SV-24 has a low flame setting when you push the control knob in and turn towards the off position...maybe the camp chef model does not have this feature though, but be sure to check for that. I haven't sealed the door either...just set it up in a level place and spread all four legs evenly so the cabinet is squared-up properly.
> 
> ...


I just did some digging and the Smoke Vault replacement grates or smokers are no longer available from Browning either. You may want to go to a steel supplier and have  ~#12 expanded metal cut to fit the same measurements as the stock grates...stainless steel would be my first choice, if I can find it. I'm not happy with any of my chrome plated grates and I need to replace my SV-24 grates soon.

Eric


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

I own the Same smoker...and have had the Browning too.  Mine came with 2 racks and the jerky one. Which I use for what ever I want.  I really don't think the $24 price is bad.  I want to order a few more myself.

Kat


----------



## toastedpenguin (Jun 14, 2013)

I was comparing the price of 2 fish/jerky racks to a single standard rack when I inferred it to be a bit pricey, since its $24 just for one rack and they aren't sold anywhere but through Camp Chef (that I could find).  I'd be ok with something like 2 @ $32 but 2 @ $48 seems a little steep.

I may just opt for one of the stands like the rib stand to increase capacity instead of adding more racks.  Looking at what I want to smoke anything of decent height is going to limit the # of racks I can install anyway.


----------



## broilerking (Sep 9, 2014)

I have the camp chef 24 as well and was in the same boat as you with ordering more racks. I ended up finding  the two pack on eBay with a five dollar coupon with free shipping. So $15 for two jerkey racks which are essentially the same as the other racks. They have been great for holding drip pans, chicken, briskest, you name it. Don't get roped into spending $24 for one when the jerkey racks serve the same purpose. Even camp chef customer service said to go with the jerkey racks since they are always out of the regular ones. Good luck and happy smoking.


----------

